# JD 180 help



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

hey everyone. i'm working on a JD 180 it runs great as long as you dont cut grass about a min after you turn on the PTO for the deck the fuel sender uint turn the mower off and the wires to the PTO are very hot any help would be great thanks james


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

James - give us some more info. Like what actually happens. How do you know. Does the engine stop? does the PTO stop?

Anyhow it should NOT be hot...There may be some wiring or ground fault issues.

Check the wires going from the PTO switch Basically it should only go from the battery side to the PTI and then to ground to complete the circuit. Look for a short in the wires or from the switch to the chasis (metal).


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

ok here it gose. i put a test light on the fuel sending when the mower is runningit show power, when i turn on the deck in about a minute or so, i here click then the test light gose out then the mower sounds like it run out of gas, i think it's a fuel sending it's at the bottom of the carb, has one red wire hooked to it and it (clicks )off then if you turn the PTO off i have power again and it starts right up. like i said if you dont turn on the PTO which turn on the electric cluch if it on it will not run and wires get very hot i replace the ignition switch it was burned from the wires getting hot over the years of use. thanks james


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

James:
What you describe is problematic and should not be happening. Somehow, somewhere there is a low resistance or short to ground. The switch should never get hot, neither any of the wires. Suggest that you trace all the wires and make sure that there is no frayed wires with insulation chafing that can cause a short or a path to ground.

In any case, let me suggest that you go to Deere dealer or their web page and buy the FOS -Electrical systems manual FCP-83101B for about $11 (or whatever their current price is).

It will show you exactly how the wiring is and will aid you in troubleshooting the problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

ok well i have the Electrical systems manual i have looked for any and every thing. i think the PTO is bad it's the only thing i haven't check there's a air gap i need to check think i have a new PTO i can run the tractor till it run out of gas and it runs fine but when i turn the PTO on then everything gose bad so i will keek working on it i gave him a wheel horse C-160 thanks for your help


----------

